# What mix for pheasants?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Are there any mixes for pheasants available that grow in dry conditions that would provide some cover and food for pheasants?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've done a little research. Would planting crested wheatgrass,Indian grass, or switchgrass be beneficial? The areas I want to plant are mostly dry land farmed, high spots in my pastures, I can obviously get some mixes from cabelas for areas I can water the seed but I'm looking to improve dry areas, with some alkali in the soil. Can those grasses grow well in those conditions, and will they be beneficial as winter, nesting, and a food source ?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I've done a little research. Would planting crested wheatgrass,Indian grass, or switchgrass be beneficial? The areas I want to plant are mostly dry land farmed, high spots in my pastures, I can obviously get some mixes from cabelas for areas I can water the seed but I'm looking to improve dry areas, with some alkali in the soil. Can those grasses grow well in those conditions, and will they be beneficial as winter, nesting, and a food source ?


I would call the DWR and the upland game coordinator. I think Ron Greer in Northern utah would be very beneficial to your question. He is always out planting and improving habitat for birds in northern utah.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.pheasantsforever.org/page/1/foodplotseed.jsp 
Western Feed and Cover Mix
A mixture designed for drier climates that uses short maturity varieties. Western Mix can also be used as a two year cover plot. This exclusive blend of sunflowers, forage and grain sorghums, sudan grass, sweet clover and millets is best planted with a broadcast seeder. A 25 lb. bag will produce 3 to 4 acres of winter cover, and a very effective food plot. And in the second year, it becomes great brood-rearing cover.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> http://www.pheasantsforever.org/page/1/foodplotseed.jsp
> Western Feed and Cover Mix
> A mixture designed for drier climates that uses short maturity varieties. Western Mix can also be used as a two year cover plot. This exclusive blend of sunflowers, forage and grain sorghums, sudan grass, sweet clover and millets is best planted with a broadcast seeder. A 25 lb. bag will produce 3 to 4 acres of winter cover, and a very effective food plot. And in the second year, it becomes great brood-rearing cover.


I found those , any you click on say sorry item not found.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

1-I you may want to try giving Granite Seed a call. Don't know if they can help you or not but they have a lot of "stuff".


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Huh, that's interesting, well get a bag of the items listed individually: sunflower, high protein feed i.e.-oats, wheat, barley, milo, millet, etc, sudan grass, sweet clover. Make your own mix and off ya go. Any of the items they list will grow in your area and will probably work, a mixture of what they have provides the feed and the cover, pheasants need both. Good luck. You can get all of these seeds at plenty of places locally. I believe theres an IFA down there by you that would carry them.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://greatbasinseeds.com/product/dryland-pasture-seed-mix/
Does this mix look good for winter and nesting habitat? I have emailed the DWR Upland coordinator, he hasn't got back to me and PF, but they haven't either.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah it looks like it's decent, low maintenance which is nice. Is there food and water near by? Pheasants don't tend to stay in areas where the cover, food, and water, are not all with in the immediate area. What would imagine they will tell you is that the best habitat will include 30% Nesting Cover (which would be stuff like this seed), 30% winter cover (cattails, switch grass, or other thick hardy plants that stand up to snow), 20-30% high yield feed (grains etc) 10-20% low yield feed (fruit producing plants like elderberry) and a water source. Atleast that's what I have consistently found recommendations to be. Ideally this would be done on 10 acres or more.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Our property borders another guys property who is all about pheasants. His property is about 150 acres total and he has a grass hay field he cuts which is about 40 acres, then a couple grass pastures like ours that rarely get fed below 6 inches they are about 70 acres total. Then the other 40 acres consists of grass, bushes, marsh with at least a little water year round, and Russian olive trees. There is really good surrounding area I would just like to add some extra cover and food on my property as well just outside his property. I'm looking for such a dry mix because there are a few high spots in my pastures where water doe sent get to, we use flood irrigation , and by planting some things and saving them for pheasants, I'm not losing anything because the spots are producing very little. The pheasants around the area tend to move into his property once the hay and corn fields have been harvested, so the larger amounts of them are around the area in winter and early spring.

Also weather is supposed to be in the 60's and upper 60's by next week. Would you plant now before winter really sets in? Or wait until right as spring is coming ?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

You should be fine planting that seed right now especially if you have the means to drill seed. That mix is the same stuff that we often have specified on projects where we have disturbed land while running long runs of large bore pipe. It should hold up fine and provide some good cover. 

I gotta say 1-I. I commend you. Giving it a good swing is what being at the plate is all about.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I would plant now if you have the means, that way you'll get good shoots in the spring with the water etc. as it warms up. Sounds to me like it should work out good.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I went with crested wheat grass and Indian grass. I will probably get some switchgrass if it can grow here well. Maybe plant some shrubs and buy food plot seed and plant it whee there's water. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

good luck


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks , I decided not to go with the mix because brome grass is non-beneficial to pheasants and can actually cause chicks to have a hard time getting around so I decided to try and put together a few specific ones might be better. Does anyone know anything about switchgrass?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_pavi2.pdf


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> http://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_pavi2.pdf


Thanks Mr Muleskinner, I bought 3 lbs of switch grass, 3 lbs of indian grass, 7 lbs of crested wheat grass, and for where I can get water,20 lbs of the bird game mix from cabelas with sunflowers, sorghum and that kind of stuff. I plan on planting this in one or two spots with about an acre or two total. All that totaled out to be about $170.

Now my question is, should I make a mix and let it grow throughout or should I seperate the indian, swtich, and wheat grasses into separate patches of there own?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Getting out of my realm for sure but I would think on such a small plot you would be best to mix them. A study to determine which works best would probably require far larger plots.

Seed isn't cheap that is for sure. Companies like Monsanto do well for a reason


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I would plant them in patches. Provide different kinds of cover to allow the pheasants to move around between cover and feed as they like. Also there will be less competition between the plants that way. Some of those will out compete each other which means you'd be wasting money on seed. I would put the "food plot" seed in 2 or three patches in the middle with different kinds of cover on all sides if possible. 

I'm envious I don't have property to mess with right now. Hoping to get more property in the spring and do something similar to what you are. 

Good luck, keep us updated I would be curious to see a progressive look at how it goes over the next year or two.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I would plant them in patches. Provide different kinds of cover to allow the pheasants to move around between cover and feed as they like. Also there will be less competition between the plants that way. Some of those will out compete each other which means you'd be wasting money on seed. I would put the "food plot" seed in 2 or three patches in the middle with different kinds of cover on all sides if possible.
> 
> I'm envious I don't have property to mess with right now. Hoping to get more property in the spring and do something similar to what you are.
> 
> Good luck, keep us updated I would be curious to see a progressive look at how it goes over the next year or two.


I'll keep posting. I will probably prepare it for the grass seeds this weekend and hope the seed gets here next week and plant next weekend. Then plant the food mix during spring.


----------

